# DVD/VCR Player??



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

My current RCA DVD/VCR combo is on its last legs and I need to get a different one.
I have been looking around and I have been very confused by the new stuff that came out in just the last 5 years. I have a Samsung 27" HD TV that is 1080i/1080p and I also have Dish Network though I only subscribe to their family package. So I would like to get a DVD/VCR combo that can change the normal definition into HD so I can use the full capabilities of the TV. 

I have been looking around for the past 3 weeks and I am still undecided on which one to get, from what I read, JVC, Panasonic, Sony and Samsung all have models that can upconvert both DVD/VCR into HD. Then I read the reviews and my head starts to spin, I see anywhere from the best thing since sliced bread to total garbage on the same unit :dunno:

Which DVD/VCR combo would you recommend?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:



MishMouse said:


> Which DVD/VCR combo would you recommend?


Couple of months ago I got a Samsung DVR/VCR combo and I'm happy with it :bigsmile:

Best part is that I spend almost $50 (I got it  here )


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just be aware that your statement "_that can change the normal definition into HD so I can use the full capabilities of the TV._ " is not accurate. Upconverted video is not HD quality by any means as there is no possibility of improving the image quality of regular standard definition video to the level that it looks like HD.
SD video is only 480 lines at best (VHS is only 240) and HD is 1080 lines there is no magical way to replace the missing lines to make it look better. Your display may actually do a better job of upconverting the video than the DVD/VCR combo unit will do.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

salvasol said:


> First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:
> 
> Couple of months ago I got a Samsung DVR/VCR combo and I'm happy with it :bigsmile:


Thanks for the link. 

How is your Samsung DVD/VCR treating you?
One of the combos I am looking a is the Samsung VR-375.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MishMouse said:


> How is your Samsung DVD/VCR treating you?
> One of the combos I am looking a is the Samsung VR-375.


I think is what I got ...is working fine (I haven't used the VCR yet :whistling.

As Tony mentioned, even if a DVD states that us capable of 1080p picture, is an up-conversion not true HD ...but is a lot better than regular DVD's :yes:


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks, for all your replies.
Like I said I am no expert in the field of HD.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I think is what I got ...is working fine (I haven't used the VCR yet :whistling.
> 
> As Tony mentioned, even if a DVD states that us capable of 1080p picture, is an up-conversion not true HD ...but is a lot better than regular DVD's :yes:


But you could easily get into the debate about whether the player or the display has the better scaler. I somewhat doubt that a $50 player will have that good a scaler. It will in part come down to how well the display handles the signal.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

The Samsung VR-375 is actually sells for around $180 retail, so salvasol got a very good deal on his since it was a refurb model. :bigsmile:

The main reason for me posting here was to get the experts opinion on DVD/VCR combos that offer HD upconversion and there personal experience/reviews of them. Since this forum is a group that knows the ins and outs of the HD world and would be able to give better advise. 

The question is, what would you buy?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

generaly any DVD player with the HQV Reon processor will do the best upconversion but these players cost alot more than most people want to spend. The CDCi processor is next in line and does a fairly decent job.

Panasonic, Samsung, Toshiba and Sony seem to be the best choices.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

I got that Samsung VR 375 DVD/VCR Player.
It does a fairly good job at upconverting.
I watched Kung Fu Panda on it the other night and was amazed how clearer the picture looked using the HDMI cable.
The only issue I had with it so far since I bought it (got it off of an online aution site), was that when I turned it on I noticed that there was a VCR tape stuck in the VCR.  After a slight pull, the VCR was able to free itself from the tape. I put a couple of VCR tapes into he machine and it seemed to still be able to play, record and eject without issues. :1eye:

Overall I am satisfied with the product.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MishMouse said:


> I got that Samsung VR 375 DVD/VCR Player. It does a fairly good job at upconverting...


I got the same combo ...I like it, but haven't used the VCR yet :yes: (by the way, I got mine from an auction too, mine came with a tape inside but wasn't stuck :bigsmile


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

salvasol said:


> I got the same combo ...I like it, but haven't used the VCR yet :yes: (by the way, I got mine from an auction too, mine came with a tape inside but wasn't stuck :bigsmile


That is way to funny, :rofl: I got mine from the same seller, it must come as an added "feature" to the product. :joke: 
The one that was stuck in mine was a American Idol, not watchable due to the tape being a little crumbled up. The VCR itself seems to work fairly well, the Barney tapes I play in it for my daughter seems to be much clearer then the RCA combo that this is replacing.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

When I bought my combo (a Sony but can't remember the model number and I'm at work-but sometimes it sounds like a dam truck) I needed one with a tuner since I tape off the antenna but I have a question which I hope someone can answer. If you have satellite or cable, do you use the box as the tuner if your DVD/VCR doesn't have one? I was just curious how you would wire that into your setup.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> I needed one with a tuner since I tape off the antenna but I have a question which I hope someone can answer. If you have satellite or cable, do you use the box as the tuner if your DVD/VCR doesn't have one? I was just curious how you would wire that into your setup.


When there's no tuner on the combo the only way you can record from TV is using the line output on TV and any input on the combo ...most of them have two or three. :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MishMouse said:


> That is way to funny, :rofl: I got mine from the same seller, it must come as an added "feature" to the product. :joke:
> 
> The one that was stuck in mine was a American Idol..


Don't tell me....BestBuy on ebay???

The tape on my VCR said "Lake Land"...I don't know if it has to do with the Lakers or a piece of land in a lake :bigsmile:


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Don't tell me....BestBuy on ebay???
> 
> The tape on my VCR said "Lake Land"...I don't know if it has to do with the Lakers or a piece of land in a lake :bigsmile:


Yup, BestBuy on ebay, got for <$60 so a very good deal.
But, I do have to question their QA department :dumbcrazy:


----------

